# Looking for Penny



## SiscosMum (17 February 2017)

Penny (atinas pennies from heaven) sold from Dundee to Aberdeen area in 2014. Registered Welsh pony, dark chestnut, sold as a companion pony to a lady who had lost her old horse and needed companion for her younger one. Any info good or bad would be much appreciated


----------

